

Google Co-Founder Sergey Brin and 23andMe Co-Founder Anne Wojcicki Have Split - turing
http://allthingsd.com/20130828/google-co-founder-sergey-brin-and-23andme-co-founder-anne-wojcicki-have-split

======
samstave
Its not in their DNA to be together...

